# Fresh install with systemd - network unreachable

## augustin2

Hi,

I am trying to reinstall gentoo starting from scratch with systemd.

I could manage to reboot on the new install (see this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-988456.html)

The trouble I have now is that the network is unreachable thus I cannot go on the installation.

Hereafter are some information describing the situation.

```
# ifconfig
```

 *Quote:*   

> lo: flags=73<UP, LOOPBACK, RUNNING> mtu 65536
> 
>           net 127.0.0.1 net mask 255.0.0.0
> 
>           net6 ::1 prefixlen 128 scopeid 0x10<host>
> ...

 

```
# ping -c 3 www.google.com
```

 *Quote:*   

> unknown host google.com

 

```
# ping -c 3 8.8.8.8 
```

 *Quote:*   

> network is unreachable

 

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> domain home
> 
> name server 192.168.1.1

 

```
 # cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

 *Quote:*   

> config_enp7s0="dhcp"
> 
> routes_enp7s0="default via 192.168.1.1"

 

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -l net.enp7s0
```

 *Quote:*   

> net.enp7s0 --> net.lo

 

```
# cat /etc/hosts
```

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1     localhost
> 
> ::1               localhost

 

```
# systemctl start dhcpcd.service
```

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd.service lighweight DHCP client daemon
> 
> Loaded: loaded(/usr/lib64/systemd/system/dhcpcd.service: disabled)
> 
> Active: inactive (dead)

 

I don't see what to do next.

Thank you for help.

----------

## augustin2

I just needed to enable the service with 

```
systemctl enable dhcpcd.service
```

I have a slight problem after booting a message indicating the starting of the service is displayed but the prompt doesn't come back. I need to do rerturn to get it.

----------

